# Pit Bull terrier



## alert (25 Sep 2006)

Hello,

   To my surprise yesterday morning I pulled into my in-laws house to find a pit-bull terrier sniffing around their driveway. After it left, I got out of the car and asked my inlaws where the dog came from, .. turns out that it is the property of neighbours renting accross the way. I know I may be overreacting but my children spend an awful lot of time playing outside in my inlaws house, (every school day for a few hours depending on the weather), and I am concerned that the dog is not "penned in", .. as you can imagine I was reluctant to wander over for a wee chat concerning the housing of said dog with these neighbours so I was wondering if anyone would know if  have any recourse.

ALERT.


----------



## Marie M (25 Sep 2006)

Try the dog warden in your local county council. Dogs are not allowed just roam the streets anymore,and certain dogs by law have to wear muzzles.


----------



## liteweight (25 Sep 2006)

As far as I am aware it is illegal to allow a dog to wander the streets. I completely understand your apprehension, especially as the offending dog is a pit bull. It's up to your in-laws to make a complaint as you don't reside on the street. They may not want to do this as it could create bad feeling with the neighbours. Perhaps you could catch them on the street and have a chat.

I'm not sure where you can contact the Dog Warden but I'm sure it should be in the telephone book under your county council listing. Failing that, you could have a chat with the local Community Garda.

I wouldn't be too hasty as the dog may have slipped it's leash or such like and this may not be a regular occurence. If the tenants have just moved in, they may not be organised yet. No excuse to let a pit bull wander, I know, especially given the bad press (deserved IMO) they get.


----------



## Guest109 (25 Sep 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/4763119.stm

these dogs should be made illegal as their main use is for dog fighting.
just yesterday a 5 months old child was mauled to death by two rottwielers in england, this is another dangerous breed


----------



## r2d2 (25 Sep 2006)

I would call the Gardai...Simple as that. The fact that you don't live on the road is irrelevant, the owners of this dog are breaking the law on two counts. It is about time that the authorities in this country realise that the majority of these dogs, if not used for fighting, are used for intimidation purposes. Does anyone know if there has been one single prosecution for a dog (in this category) not having a muzzle on ? Or how many prosecutions for not having a dog on a lead.......?? It really bothers me that as 'normal' citizens we have to put up with this type of dog and the usual type of scumbags connected to the other end of the lead if there is one.....Both dog and owner should be muzzled !!......Suggestion, could we introduce a higher priced dog licence based on breed as a deterrent?? 

r2d2


----------



## orka (25 Sep 2006)

Is it really against the law to let dogs wander the streets?  I thought it was just dangerous breeds but would be v happy if it was all as one of our neighbours lets their dog out on the streets - it's not vicious but it lets out the odd bark at passing children which scares the more nervous ones and it also does its business on the path and in other peoples gardens which is so anti-social.  Would be great if there was a law that said it couldn't go out unaccompanied.


----------



## jake108 (25 Sep 2006)

Muzzle the owners and chain them up! Unfortunately we often hear  horrific stories about these dogs. In the first few years of my last job I had a Rottweiller for security purposes. Extremely well trained and never  hurt a fly. I always made sure he was never free to roam around when people were about during the day. A free of mine has had 2 staffs for years and also has never had trouble with either dog. It boils my blood seeing scumbags walking around trying to look tough because they have a pit-bull by their side. It's heartbreaking what happened to that little child in England but why on earth was she left in a room unattended?


----------



## demoivre (25 Sep 2006)

orka said:


> Is it really against the law to let dogs wander the streets?


 
Yes, read the " control of dogs " section in [broken link removed].


----------



## demoivre (25 Sep 2006)

jake108 said:


> Muzzle the owners and chain them up! Unfortunately we often hear  horrific stories about these dogs. In the first few years of my last job I had a Rottweiller for security purposes. Extremely well trained and never  hurt a fly. I always made sure he was never free to roam around when people were about during the day. A free of mine has had 2 staffs for years and also has never had trouble with either dog. It boils my blood seeing scumbags walking around trying to look tough because they have a pit-bull by their side. It's heartbreaking what happened to that little child in England but why on earth was she left in a room unattended?



Madness leaving a young child unattended with *any *dog imo, not just the so called " dangerous breeds " though I disagree with that broad terminology. The way a dog behaves is largely influenced by the way it is reared ie socialising it early, introducing it to other dogs,screaming kids, household noises etc. etc.


----------



## jake108 (25 Sep 2006)

demoivre said:


> The way a dog behaves is largely influenced by the way it is reared ie socialising it early, introducing it to other dogs,screaming kids, household noises etc. etc.


 
Exactly. And anyone that knows the slightest thing about dogs would know this.


----------



## Guest127 (25 Sep 2006)

the dog warden will pick the dog up if hes roaming loose in the street. if he has a licence he will release the dog to the owner, if he doesnt have  a licence he will issue a fine  (€70 I think) before the owner can have his dog back. definitely report him. you dont have to be a resident just make sure you have the correct address.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> the dog warden will pick the dog up if hes roaming loose in the street. if he has a licence he will release the dog to the owner


Proper order. Any dog clever enough to carry a license of his own volition should be released to its owner. Or a circus.


----------



## ney001 (26 Sep 2006)

ainya said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/4763119.stm
> 
> these dogs should be made illegal as their main use is for dog fighting.
> just yesterday a 5 months old child was mauled to death by two rottwielers in england, this is another dangerous breed



Actually that's wrong, Rottweilers make very good family pets and are by nature a lovely, loyal animal - as in most cases including the case of pitbulls it is the owners who are dangerous - they don't look after the dogs and do not realise that these kinds of dogs need training from a young age.  Don't blame the dog blame the owners


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

At the end of the day its a moot point...dog or owner. No dog should be allowed wander the streets. Not everyone likes dogs and some are downright terrified of them. I think the people have a right to walk in peace without stepping in dog carp every two minutes!!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

liteweight said:


> I think the people have a right to walk in peace without stepping in dog carp every two minutes!!


Sounds a bit fishy to me...


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Sep 2006)

Some interesting (American) stats about Pit Bulls and Rottweilers here.

Personally, I've never yet seen one of these animals that didn't have a macho idiot with insecurity 'issues' attached to the other end of the leash.

Which is not to say that there aren't more responsible owners out there...


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Sounds a bit fishy to me...



It's a variation on the **** !


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2006)

*What kind of dog are you?*

See [broken link removed]

I'm a retriever apparently.


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

I'm a Bernese!  What's a Bernese??


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Sep 2006)

I got [broken link removed] before I could finish the test...


----------



## demoivre (26 Sep 2006)

liteweight said:


> I'm a Bernese!  What's a Bernese??



Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2006)

Dr.M- you are a Norwegian Elkhound.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Sep 2006)

You moose be joking, Vanilla...


----------



## liteweight (26 Sep 2006)

demoivre said:


> Bernese Mountain Dog.



Well so I am!! Bit worried about my health now.


----------



## demoivre (26 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Some interesting (American) stats about Pit Bulls and Rottweilers here.
> 
> Personally, I've never yet seen one of these animals that didn't have a macho idiot with insecurity 'issues' attached to the other end of the leash.
> 
> Which is not to say that there aren't more responsible owners out there...



A more relevant stat. imo would be the proportion of  Pit Bulls and Rottweilers involved in attacks that are owned by the type of macho individual you describe. Four or five years ago a woman was attacked and killed in an apartment block in San Fransisco by two Presa Canario dogs after which the demand, by criminals, for this type of dog rocketed - says it all imo.


----------

